# May be Baby Clomid 2wwers



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Girls Here is the Maybe Baby list for May Clomid 2wwers
Good Luck and Baby dust to us all! 

Ang 6th May

Helen1 6th May

Sweets 6th May

Alison 7th May

Sharron 10th May

Allana 20th May

Anyone else please let me know your dates!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

16th May here. please log me


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Well I have 7 days to go on this lovely 2ww and I am just praying I will get a BFP. I will be sooo gutted if not. Am going mad analysing all twinges and cm etc.
Wishing you all luck this 2ww!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA HELEN ,

OHHH I DO HOPE AND PRAY YOU GET A BFP             .

LUV ANG XX


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEETS AND ALISON,
SAME GOOES TO YOU          
we are all due to test around the same time....wouldn't it be the best news if all four of us announced BFP'S.

LOADS OF       
TO everyone else.
ANG XX


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Ang

Yes it would be just fab wouldn't it! Here's some babydust for you too (and everyone else!)xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

HI guys, sorry i've not been on for a while. Busy at work etc.

anyway, I'm CD13 today. Clomid 150 days 2 - 6 again. Today I have 10 follicles , 3 on the left and 7 on the right (and boy dont i know it). Theres one at 27mm then 2 at 13mm. The rest are 11 and below. Endo lining is 8.1 (is that good or bad? it was 12 last month). NO LH surge yet so just waiting really. Hopefully the consultant will ring me tonight with an action plan. Watch this space.


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Sue (Neona) Sounds very exciting for you! Good luck!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Sweets,

I am sorry to hear that you are still feeling very down. I haven't felt that good myself today and know how you feel. 

Just sending you a big, warm cuddle 

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Here is some   for us all!

Helen - Please put me down for 20th May.

Laine x


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi helen sweets, olive and ang, alison, sharron 

good luck to you all hope you all get your dreams come true this month

good luck to anyone i have left out

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am on cd34. 7 days late! I am so confused right now. I haven't had any symptoms today but a few days ago had a few dull aches. I had slight spotting yesterday, but now nothing. I tested -ve cd28 and cd30. I haven't tested since. I feel like i am going mad 

Anyway sorry to go on, but it really helps to tell you guys!
Sending all of you much luck and babydust!!
Love Lara x x


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Gil

Congratulations Hun !!!!!!! 

Take care of yourself and remember to keep visiting us and giving us updates........

Day 25 today and had a total disaster trying to get a blood test  the nurse has left about six holes in me and kept missing the veins ~ she's even gone in on my hands 

Never mind....


Good luck and take care everyone ~ lots of babydust to all   

Love 

Sharron

~x~


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

well, as expected, LH surge at 12.15pm today. HCG given ( i hate that bit, dont mind putting the needle in, its injecting it in that stings!). I've left a message with my doc. Hopefully DIUI tomorrow evening all being well.


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEETS.....i read your message on ask a nurse, have you done another HPT today? 
hope things go well at your fertility centre tonight,    

NEONA GOOD LUCK 

SHARI  OUCH what a nightmare......its awfull isn't it, the nurses have trouble getting blood from me also.....did they manage in the end? 

LARA .....what kind of HPT did you use? i'd wait a couple more days and if no AF re test GOOD LUCK    

GILL thanx for the good luck.......HOWS THINGS WITH YOU? HOPE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE ONE/ONES ARE DOING OK.

i'm feeling a little sickly.....but i think its all the food i'm eating ( comfort eating )
i woke this morning with horrible pain down my right side overy area.....i could hardly move or walk, doubled up in pain, i had a panic on thinking of cysts on my overy or eptopic pregnancy ( i'v had this kind of pain with last ectopic ) then i thought it cannot be ectopic as i'v no tube on my right side,
anyway DH came in from work i shouted him up, i was gonna get him to take me to casualty .....me been over dramatic thinking all sorts, but the pain suddenly dissapeared and i'v been fine all day.

LOVE AND TO YOU ALL.
ANG XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

Just to let you know that af turned up with a vengence yesterday so a bfn for me! 

but still thinking positive thoughts , loads of  to all those on 2ww

thanks for your good luck messages everyone

take care 
olive aka suzie


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Suzie huni,

Sorry AF showed up, I was so sure it had worked for you this time. Keep up that PMA  , but her's a big  anyway.

Take acre hun

Emma x x


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi olive sorry to hear your news and hope its your turn next month....sending you a big hug ....

hi lara keep in their i did a test on day 30 and then a week later both negative this was in march last period was feb 26 by the middle of april i was going out of my mind and to scared to test again because i already had two clear blue test that were neg.. anyway i finally bucked up the courage to test this sunday as i was feeling really ill and boobs were reelly hurting. the test was positive i then tested the next morning again same.. the test were first responce...

i still was not convinved so here in leicester we have a place called life who do pregnancy test that are really sencitive and that was positive so i feel better now

what im trying to say is that we think we no our bodys but we are full of suprises as i have learnt... i dont even no how far gone i am.

im booked into see the midwife tues. my doctor thinks i missed a period and then got pregnant this month so he thinks im only 5 weeks im not so sure. so i guess i will just have to wait for the scan.... i hope this helps people and gives you a bit of hope for those who are late and get negative test.. 

good luck everyone love to all xxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

OLIVE/SUZIE,

i'm so so sorry AF has turned up for you , BIG .

TAKE CARE
LUV ANG XX


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Suzie

Sending a big hug ^group^

Take care
Alison


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

So sorry Suzie that AF arrived... sending big hugs 
^cuddleup^


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Maybe Baby Clomid 2wwers

Good Luck and Baby dust to us all! 

Gillian35 

Suzie (Olive) 

Ang  

Helen1 

Mez 6th May

Sweets 6th May

Alison 

Sharron 10th May

Sue (Sioux) 10th May

Neona (Sue) 15th May

S4rah 15th May

Busydaffodil 16th May 

Muji 16th May

Ellabee (Nat) 17th May

Allana 20th May

Laine 20th May

Suzie (Olive) 25th May


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

PLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnantPLEASE let me be pregnant


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

omg - i've just logged on and seen gillians news!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS WONDERFUL.

helen - good luck! i've got everything crossed for you

good luck to everyone else

Rosie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sweets good luck its looking good wishing you all the best for test day xxxx

hi helen i hope you get a positive this month... i no its hard going atleast we are here for each other good luck xxxx

good luck everyone sending positive thoughts to you all xxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HELLO,

not staying as i'm going to get ready in a min ^drunk^.

AWWWWW HELEN BLESS YA , I LOVE YOUR LAST MESSAGE, really do hope you are gonna get A BFP.

SWEETS , good luck hun......this 2WW is a nightmare.

ALISON how you doing? 

i'm boobie prodding.....hoping they are gonna start hurting. no signs or symptoms for me.

ANG XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Suzie

So sorry to hear af arrived for you.

Thinking of you.

Laine x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies!

thanks for your kind messages
can you put me down for the 25th may. Here we go again!! 

sending loads of  to all

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning ladies

im on metformin since the 26thfeb this yr and added the clomid this month-i keeping very positive as i got +ve ovulation blood test from my gp-without the metformin and clomid it was 6 but this month it has jumped to 54!!!!

im due to test 6th may too- really hope we all get a good result this month!!!!

started to get af feeling but hoping its pg feeling not af!!! mega sore boobs and just feel sicky!

take care all and keep smiling

Luv

Mez
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning ladies

im on metformin since the 26thfeb this yr and added the clomid this month-i keeping very positive as i got +ve ovulation blood test from my gp-without the metformin and clomid it was 6 but this month it has jumped to 54!!!!

im due to test 6th may too- really hope we all get a good result this month!!!!

started to get af feeling but hoping its pg feeling not af!!! mega sore boobs and just feel sicky!

take care all and keep smiling

Luv

Mez
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

Once again i am an official two week waiter as of 20.45 last night. WE had 30 million motile sperm. they say it only takes one!!!! Put me down for may 14th. Apart from two night shifts tonight and Sunday I am off all that time so I can relax  ((yea yea))

Good luck to everyone else in the 2www, fertile thoughts!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Helen 1 - Please put me down to test on May 20th!

Mez - Welcome to FF! and the Clomid 2ww thread. Wishing you heaps of luck.

Good luck girls!

 

Laine x


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya everyone,
I havent got time for personals 
Hope your all doing good.

I thought I would just update you. Been doing OPK's for 6 days & this morning it showed the 2 blue line! You can guess what I've been up too! I'm officially on the 2ww now. (will test on 16th May)

Good luck all!
Lizzy


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Here i am again on the 2ww, I will be testing 10 May so fingers and toes crossed 

The weather here in Manchester is great so sorry for no personals but i'm off to a BBQ now.

I'll send lots of     vibes for everyone

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello all

I am now on the 2WW, due to test around 15th May, fingers crossed for us all.

Just dropped DH at the pub, was going to stay with him but really not in the mood now and have got soooo much ironing to do!!!

speak to you all soon

love to all

Sarah
xx


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

sweets - Am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sending loads of good luck your way. 

S4rah - I'm testing on 16th May. Heres wishing us both success! Good Luck. Oh, enjoy the ironing


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Sarah and Sue I have updated you on the list a few pages back from this one.
Good Luck!
xxxxxxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HELLO,

just popped on to let you all know the  arrived this morning ........i'm only CD 27.
MY PERSONA showed i had ovulated on CD16 so i don't think AF WAS SUPPOSED TO BE DUE YET.

i'm gutted, but i'll pick myself up and start my 8 TH cycle tomorrow, i know think its pointless trying anymore coz it just aint gonna happen for me.

SWEETS , I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU, I PRAY YOU CONTINUE TO GET + HPT'S.

GOOD LUCK HELEN , ALISON , and anyone else due to test very soon 

ANG XX


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Sweets! It sounds so good for you! I did a HPT this morning and it was negative. It's far too early to test though I couldn't resist as you have been testing too! What date did you get a positive OPK? I got one on Tues 21st April. Anyway keep us posted will you test again in a few days?
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

OH NO ANG! Just read your post what a nightmare for you. Don't give up hope yet though girl, keep thinking positive I will be pregnant etc.
YOU WILL GET THERE!!!
Sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ah ahem

sorry af turned up, lifes so unfair isnt it!!
sending you bigs hugs
suzie aka olive


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

goodmorning

sorry to hear that af arrived hope you get a bfp next month

good luck sweets its sounding very good...

good luck everyone else xxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello
Well another negative HPT for me this morning plus I have a headache the kind I get before AF is due to arrive. I don't think it's worked for me. I won't tests again now until Thurs
Helenxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ang,

Sorry af arrived xoxo

Lots of babydust for your next cycle.

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

THANKS LADIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT.

HELEN BIG BIG ......was it a FRED hpt u have used?? i'll try and im you tomorrow xxx

ALISON how are you?? thinking of you xx

SWEETS .....looking good   

ANG XXX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Ang - so sorry hun never give up ^group^

Sweets - really excited for you, roll on Thursday 

Helen1 - thanks for updating the list, here's hoping you get better news on Thursday  

Good luck to everyone testing, i'm on cd21 but don't feel any different but staying positive again 

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## ellabee (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Girls!!
Could I please join the list? This has been my first cycle of clomid. My test date is May 17th! Thank you and tons of          

Love,
Nat


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Boo Hoooo  AF arrived this morning. Not feeling too bad as kind of knew she was on her way and prepared myself. Oh will it's now just Metformin for me for 6 months. Trying to stay positive but it's hard considering AF is so painful

Good Luck to everyone else testing 

Helenxxxx


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

hi Helen
my test date due 16 May

love
muji


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Muji
I have added you to the list a few pages back
Good Luck!

Is there anyone who could take over the list for me as of the 10th may (Monday) as I am on hols for 2 weeks? 
Thanks
Helenxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Helen 1


Big hugs to you ^group^

Is that you finished with Clomid now, have you had 6 months?

Alison


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry Helen 1 just read you message down the bottom.

Are they not suggesting any other form of treatment for yourself?

Ali


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sweets,

Keep everything crossed for you xoxo

Laine x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Alison

I have been offered injections and follicle tracking but my consultant recommended to try just Metformin for 6 more months on it's own as I became PG on that the first time around. So I am hopeing my cycles are not going to be too long on metformin on it's own it will do my head in!

I hope you get a BFP this time around. Have they told you what happens after 6 months? Hopefully you won't get that far!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Sweets

Any news

Sarah
xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

ALISON ......i hope no news is good news ......thinking of you 

ANG XX


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ang 

Thanks for asking, not good news for me.
Posted on Clomid thread.

Ali


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

BIG HUGS to you Ali
Best of luck for your next cycle
You knew just like I did that you were not PG. I also had no symptoms like sore boobs etc this time. 
Lots of Love
Helenxxxxxxxxx

^group^


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Sweets and Mez - Good Luck lets have some more positives!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi everyone

i tested yesterday and got a bfn but still no af so not sure!!! got a doc appointment for 2morrow so will talk to her!! will update you once i either get my af or a bfp!!!!        luv mez xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

hello everyone

Well, I had my first u/s scan today but obviously they wo'nt tell me anything (except that I should have had one b4 clomid) All in all I am feeling like a grubby, old rung out floorcloth. I just want to be left in a heap. No chance though - busy busy. Hoping my GP will shed somelight for me when I see her on Tuesday, she's a star!

If it wasnt for the 2ww (hopethat its worked) I wouldhave probably drunk a whole wine box by now. Hope you are all having better few days than me. Weekend should be good though, going to Worthing for a change of scenery.

Loadsa love lets have SOME +ve's this month!!!!!!!!!!

muji


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

ALISON, SO SORRY AF ARRIVED 
BIG BIG  FOR YOU.
take care
LUV ANG XX


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sweets 

i no how your feeling hold in there like you said no af is good news i went 4 weeks not knowing and had two negative test before finally getting a positive and i still cant believe it so i hope you get a bfp and good luck for the weekend its looking good already

take care xxxxx


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Alison - sorry  showed up, sending you a big 

Sweets -   so far so good

Well cd24 for me will be testing on Monday, i've been feeling really  ^puke^ these past two days not getting my hopes up though it's probably a bug or something.

Take care all
Sue xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi ladies 

just wanted to send loads of  to all on the 2ww! Im going for the bms this weekend  so will join you next week!

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi all

I'm back from hols and just catching up on what's going on with my fellow clomid girlies....

Alison - so sorry af has turned up. 

Sweets - just what to echo what Gill has said. i had the same thing happen to me as Gill - couple of negatives before the bfp. Hope you get some +ve news soon. 

Good luck to the rest of you testing this month... i have everything crossed for you. 

Take care
kk x


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

goodmorning everyone 

good luck sue hope you getapositive

how ae you today sweets..

im nottobadmystomacheache is starting to slow down now i dont feel like afs gonna come any more hope thats a good sign... boobs well thats another matter they are killing me...

good luck everyone testing 
takecare xxxxxxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi to all, 
Just wondering if someone would fill me in? Is the test date the date your period is due? If so when should one start testing with an irregualr cycle? Am on clomid 50mg day 29 (cycle one) Have done test on day 27. NEG. Like the rest of you I could not resist!

Is it me or does everyone have a battle of wills with themselves? One half of me says don't test and put yourself through the heartcahe and empty feeling again and the other half of me is running to the loo kind of excited??
So day 29 and praying for good news. When do you think I should retest??


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Gill,

Just read your news - congratulations, what wonderful news! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love Shelley xxxxxx

p.s. I know what you mean about the sore boobs, mine were terrible but that will calm down. Try not to worry about tummy ache either as so much is happening so quickly in the early weeks you get lots of af type pains and stretchy niggly pains. Pop in and read messages on the first tri board as you'll see most ladies experience lots of symptoms, aches and pains etc which are all fine.

p.p.s - good luck to all the other ladies too - sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hiya mez keep me posted dying to find out your results good luck


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sweets - Good luck for the test tomorrow.

Johanna - erm hard one that with irregular cycles. Hopefully the Clomid will help there. I would test again in a couple of days time.

Mez - Any news?

Sue - Everything crossed for you.


Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8615;start=0#lastPost


----------

